

Has Vista lost all credibility? - muriithi
http://apcmag.com/8344/has_vista_lost_all_credibility

======
jcromartie
Let's just say I've used Vista for a grand total of about an hour since it was
released. There's just no incentive for hackers to do any of their Windows
work on Vista compared to XP.

Apple provided incentive to move to Leopard in the form of Ruby and Python
bindings and some slick new dev tools. Vista? Eh... why bother? What can you
do on Vista that you can't do on XP? Flip 3D? No thanks.

(Honestly, though, if there are any good reasons to develop on Vista I'd be
open to hearing about them)

------
Hexstream
I didn't even know it ever had any...

